# What is PF30BB right BB



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Looking at an R3 replacement for an RS, does the above Bottom Bracket give you more options of cranks to use, that are not BB right.

I would use an Ultegra crank, Will that work with the BB above or do I need a BB right Shimano Adapter bottom bracket?

thanks,


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

You will need an adapter to use a shimano crankset.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Cervelo have just replaced my broken RS frame with a R3 frame and they supplied the correct Rotor BB30 adapter set to use my existing Shimano crankset.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Cut.Aussie, how is that working out with the Shimano crankset, that is what i will be using, my Ultegra crank. I should be on my new R3 team the balck/red one by weeks end. I cant wait! Can i expect some good times on this bike?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Initially I had this new clicking/creaking noise that I thought was coming from the BB30 adapter, I removed the press-fit adapters and bearing, cleaned everything up well and refitted using Loctite 641 bearing fit and was pleased that the noise went away the next early morning ride but after about 30Km the noise returned, I was really dismayed and getting fed up trying to track down the cause.

After much Googling R3 noises the consensus seemed to be that the likely source was in fact the seat post/seat tube interface and sure enough that was the cause, its seems Cervelo are maybe a little over generous with the finished sizing of the seat tube as the seat stem with clamp loosened is actually very loose and will easily wobble and drop right down if let go.

I have added a extra coat of resin to increase the diameter by about 0.05mm and with a generous amount of carbon fit paste the noise is totally gone and I have done 3 rides since.

I have really impressed with this bike and while I know its only maybe 200 or so grams lighter than the RS it feels much lighter and I'm really very impressed with how nicely it rides now I have it finally adjusted to suit my size.

I'll be using it for the Sydney Spring Cycle Ride event on Sunday, the only day of the year where cyclists are allowed to ride over the main deck of the Sydney Harbour Bridge and out to Sydney Olympic Park for charity.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

That reminds me that the RS I test rode had a squeak that the LBS and I finally isolated to the seat tube area. A change of seat posts fixed the problem permanently. The new post was a 3T Dorico. Unfortunately I don't remember what the squeaky one was.


----------

